# Mr Aqua 12 Gal Long



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy one of these? Or a similar sized tank?
There is a hutch built into my kitchen that is the perfect dimensions to hold one


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Any chance you ended up finding these around bc?


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Subscribed (in case anyone finds them)

Although EbiKen might be able to custom make them with starphire glass.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw one of these tanks set up as a display tank at The Wet Spot fish store in Oregon when I was there last month. It was beautiful! I wanted to buy one, I think that it was something like $72, but my SUV was already really full.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe here? Mr. Aqua Rectangle Frameless Glass Aquarium Tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I played with the shipping calculator a while back and it said it wasn't available to ship to Canada. Ill try again later as they may have updated it. Has anyone on here imported a tank through them?


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Pat - Canadian Aquatics had brought in some Mr. Aqua tanks. He may be able to bring in on special order.

Also, contact Mr. Aqua for information on their Canadian distributor.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Not that it may help the OP, but I have seen these in two LFSs in BC. One in kelowna, I think I told shift about it awhile back so perhaps they don't have them anymore.

The other at an LFS i frequent in Duncan. (van island)

Fairly certain I picked up the last two from there, but they still have a fair amount of me aqua tanks so if anyone wants I will ask if there's any in the back. Dont know if he's sill bringing them in or not. I grabbed the last two cause they are not seen all that much.....very cool tank.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sadly the kelowna store didn't have any when I stopped in last week. I have been talking to On my way! F the sponsor stores from van about ordering me one in. I'm just debating to go with a 12g long or do a larger rimless


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I saw some mr.aqua at aquariumswest. Maybe you can get them to order one for ya

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Roger's in Surrey has the best tank selection I've seen and good prices too


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazing how nice a 12 gallon can be set up to be -

12G Club: Got a 12 GalloN RimlesS or wanna get 1? PoSt/SeE HeRe! RAOK OFFERED!!!

Nicely done video - 12 Gallon tank -


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

We have actually ordered 2 of the 12 gallon longs exactly same dimensions full starphire with perfect silicone which is right to the corners which will be shipped by air in February 10th so arrival mid February. One of them is to be shipped to USA to our distributor in California, the second one depending if theres any damage will be up for grabs for more or less around the same price. There will also be 4 of each, 20C, 25C, and 30C. Again, full starphire just like the ADA tanks. This tank had been a great hit with GLA in the USA as well but they've stopped distribution of that size since last year of september and is suppose to make another debut. Our tanks minimum glass thickness isn't the standard 5mm but instead 6mm.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Could you pm me the prices on those tanks?


----------

